# Alpha Damp - My first impressions of this new CLD...



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

ANT was kind enough to send me over some of the new Alpha Damp, so I thought I would let everyone know what I think of the new product.

*First impressions.*
Yeah lets just say it's f*cking insane! Anyone who dares to compare this to Peel & Seal needs to be punched in the brain.

*Specs*:
Alpha Damp measures up to the specs published, 10 mil foil, 60mils thick.
Because of the butyl adhesive as well as the thicker foil, the product weighs in at .6 pounds per square foot with the release paper according to my scale. That is the same as Damplifier Pro.
The sheer strength of the constraining layer is astonishing, nothing even comes close.








That is a 3.2 pound free wight being supported by Alpha Damp, spanning a 10" gap. Every other product I've tested and/or used can barely support it's own weight without sagging. A 1 pounds weight folds the other products in half (with exception to Damplifier, Damplifier Pro, and SDS CLD Tiles).

*Cutting and installing it*:
I actually have a guillotine for cutting these products and have never had an issue, it has made quick work of every product I've had (some 30 of them). Alpha Damp is the one exception, it took a bit of effort to slice through the stuff. A utility knife... again had some issues. Scissors, no way. Tin snips or some sheers are going to be the best method _*IF*_ you have to cut it. Since Alpha Damp comes in a smaller 10.4" x 14.4" size, the need for cutting has been limited.

The adhesive is awesome. Alpha Damp seems to have a stronger initial bond than Damplifier and Damplifier Pro with the adhesion strength getting stronger over time.
Heat is not an issue for it. I temp tested it at 250°F for an hour and a half and it didn't melt or budge a single millimeter.

*Performance*:
Based on the six tests that I ran, Alpha Damp performs better than Damplifier Pro. And this is based on how well the product can reduce and control vibrations.


Strictly based on the data that I've collected and the stress tests that I perform, I am very impressed. Not a single corner has been cut to produce this fine product and it shows.
I believe everyone will be very pleased with the performance and quality of Alpha Damp.


Up close and personal pic of Alpha Damp:


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very impressive.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Very impressive.


It even plays Crysis.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Can you post a shot of this next to Damplifer Pro?


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

No problem Eric, just give me a few minutes.


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

Alpha Damp on the left, Damplifier Pro on the right.


















It's kind of hard to tell that there is a thickness difference in the pictures, but there is.

Alpha Damp - 60 mils
Damplifier Pro - 80 mils


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Gotcha, I was confused for a second but remembered the foil is thicker on the Alpha vs the Damp Pro. I'll be awaitng to see them in hand side by side.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Second Skin Rep Jon said:


> That is a 3.2 pound free wight being supported by Alpha Damp, spanning a 10" gap. Every other product I've tested and/or used can barely support it's own weight without sagging. A 1 pounds weight folds the other products in half (with exception to Damplifier, Damplifier Pro, and SDS CLD Tiles).
> 
> *Cutting and installing it*:
> I actually have a guillotine for cutting these products and have never had an issue, it has made quick work of every product I've had (some 30 of them). Alpha Damp is the one exception, it took a bit of effort to slice through the stuff. A utility knife... again had some issues. Scissors, no way. Tin snips or some sheers are going to be the best method _*IF*_ you have to cut it. Since Alpha Damp comes in a smaller 10.4" x 14.4" size, the need for cutting has been limited.


That's all well and good but you still have to work it into the contours of the vehicle which looks like it is going to be a real ***** to accomplish inside a door panel.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless you are a complete wussy, it will conform.

You also need to remember that places that are contoured/stamped have MUCH less audible resonance compared to the flat portions. So you really only need to treat those places.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Second Skin Rep Jon said:


> Unless you are a complete wussy, it will conform.


Really?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

cajunner said:


> wussy, there I say it too..


Damn, and to think I had your back a week ago during the return of JIMMY2345. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Really?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yes really. 
The foil isn't like bending rebar or anything. It's 10 mils thick, thats like a quarter of a millimeter.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Second Skin Rep Jon said:


> Yes really.
> The foil isn't like bending rebar or anything. It's 10 mils thick, thats like a quarter of a millimeter.


Your suspended weight pic has me skeptical.
Ok, show me.
Take a piece and conform it around an irregularly contoured object.
Let's see how even it lays down and doesn't pull away from the ridges or curves.
Don't use anything *wussy*.
Wrap a basketball. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

Ugh.... fine, make me waste product just to prove you wrong. 
Let me find something that is oddly shaped/contoured.


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

Found an 8" diameter stainless bowl, good enough?










A 10.4" x 10.4ish piece of Alpha Damp.









Applied by hand, without a roller.


Again Alpha Damp is meant to be used on the flat portions of the metal panels... but it will conform. 

Are we good now? 

Edit: Oh and I will post another pic tomorrow after it sits for a while to show that it doesn't pull away.


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

How does the bowl sound now?


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, yeah the bowl is DEAD.

BTW, do you by chance happen to be the same sonikaccord from CB7Tuner?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Don't you think a product review by the rep of the company is just a little bit biased??? I don't care if it was the worst engineered product ever, would a rep of the company actually say that and give a proper review? Send it to someone on the forum for an unbiased opinion....then it will hold more weight (at least with me).

In fact, send some to PPI-ART COLLECTOR and left him try it out.....or is he to "wussy" for you? (nice word for a rep to be using, btw)


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

Well if you knew me better you would understand where I'm coming from. I don't blow smoke up people's asses, I don't spread BS, and I will most definitely not post a positive review just to make something look good. I've been doing this for years and I am completely unbiased when it comes to testing and reviewing products. I have 30+ other brands/products sitting right here that I use as a benchmark. Hell I've sent off dozens of samples of competing products so people can compare for themselves.

Technically this is not a Second Skin product. Please go and read the Alpha Damp threads. This product was designed and produced by someone else (ANT) and is only being sold through Second Skin Audio to comply with the non-compete agreement that both companies agreed to.

What is wrong with wussy? I didn't personally call anyone a wussy, it was used as in a generalized term. For example, if you (anyone) are a wussy, you will not be able to contour this product.

And by all means if Bret wants to try it out for himself, all he has to do is ask.

So sorry if I take offense to what you said, but I hold myself to a highly unbiased standard and I don't like it when people think I am just here to make a sale or push product.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Second Skin Rep Jon said:


> Well if you knew me better you would understand where I'm coming from. I don't blow smoke up people's asses, I don't spread BS, and I will most definitely not post a positive review just to make something look good. I've been doing this for years and I am completely unbiased when it comes to testing and reviewing products. I have 30+ other brands/products sitting right here that I use as a benchmark. Hell I've sent off dozens of samples of competing products so people can compare for themselves.
> 
> Technically this is not a Second Skin product. Please go and read the Alpha Damp threads. This product was designed and produced by someone else (ANT) and is only being sold through Second Skin Audio to comply with the non-compete agreement that both companies agreed to.
> 
> ...


Thanks for wrapping the bowl.
It definitely helps bolster your review.
How did it do overnight?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Second Skin Rep Jon said:


> Well if you knew me better you would understand where I'm coming from. I don't blow smoke up people's asses, I don't spread BS, and I will most definitely not post a positive review just to make something look good. I've been doing this for years and I am completely unbiased when it comes to testing and reviewing products. I have 30+ other brands/products sitting right here that I use as a benchmark. Hell I've sent off dozens of samples of competing products so people can compare for themselves.
> 
> Technically this is not a Second Skin product. Please go and read the Alpha Damp threads. This product was designed and produced by someone else (ANT) and is only being sold through Second Skin Audio to comply with the non-compete agreement that both companies agreed to.




You work for second skin (who IS selling the product under their name) and you make money on the sale of this product....that is fact! That makes you biased (seem biased), no matter how unbiased you think you are. Nothing else matters, you could be the nicest and most honest guy in the world, you are still selling the product YOU are reviewing. I don't ever see Scott reviewing his own speakers or Emilios at Dynaudio posting a review of their product. Why, because it means nothing coming for someone who has any affiliation with the company making/selling the product!

Like I said, you want a review done, send it to someone and ask them to review it. 



Second Skin Rep Jon said:


> What is wrong with wussy? I didn't personally call anyone a wussy, it was used as in a generalized term. For example, if you (anyone) are a wussy, you will not be able to contour this product.


What is wrong with "wussy"? You are a rep of a company and with that are held to a higher standard. You didn't use it as a generalized term, you used it to attack someone who questioned the product (another way you showed you are biased). As a regular forum member, you can call someone a "wussy" if you choose to, but as a rep of a company, you are supposed to be better than that. It is called "being professional".


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks the same actually. I'll snap some pics of it right now and I'll go out after it's sat in the hot shop for a while and snap a few more.

And my offer still stands, if you want to test it yourself just hit me up.


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are pics from just a few minutes ago.










Trying to peel it off...










Niebur3, there are many people who value my opinion because of how unbiased I am, that is why I posted this. Obviously you think otherwise... I can't change your opinion of me no matter how hard I tried, even if I wanted to put forth that much effort.

If my "wussy" statement bothered Bret as much as it seems to bother you, I apologize Bret. I seriously was using "you" as a generalized term. If you read any of my posts across the dozens of forums you will see that I never attack, belittle, or call people names. Seriously it's like arguing on the phone or internet... it accomplishes nothing.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Second Skin Rep Jon said:


> Here are pics from just a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the demo.
Looks like it will do what I need it to do.
You had me backing away from it with the weight test.
I have never used CLD before so I want to make sure I don't make an expensive mistake.
Good stuff.

Now go clean your bowl off. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks for the demo.
> Looks like it will do what I need it to do.
> You had me backing away from it with the weight test.
> I have never used CLD before so I want to make sure I don't make an expensive mistake.
> ...


No problem. If you want to see the stuff first hand before you buy anything, let me know. I have tons of products I can shove in a box for you to play with. 

And yeah.... not entirely sure if I will be able to get this off the bowl if I wait much longer. The longer it stays on, the stronger the bond. :worried:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Second Skin Rep Jon said:


> No problem. If you want to see the stuff first hand before you buy anything, let me know. I have tons of products I can shove in a box for you to play with.
> 
> And yeah.... not entirely sure if I will be able to get this off the bowl if I wait much longer. The longer it stays on, the stronger the bond. :worried:


Very good demo though.
The bowl was an excellent choice to wrap.
I will take you up on the samples in the near future once I finally find a window to gut the Suburban.
Thanks for all your efforts.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

Second Skin Rep Jon said:


> LOL, yeah the bowl is DEAD.
> 
> BTW, do you by chance happen to be the same sonikaccord from CB7Tuner?


Yep it's me in the flesh


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought so.

Just been too busy to work on the CB... it's been weeks.


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

Me too. I'm up here in NY for an internship at Brookhaven. My CB is back in GA


----------

